# Glasgow - best coffee and food options



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

So have booked the flights to 'sunny' Glasgow for Christmas and so now looking for a few recommendations for coffee and, ideally, food too. Before I book hotel am keep to ID a nice coffee place I can use as my local for breakfast and then see what the nearby hotel options are. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lab Espresso

Pena

It All Started Here (cough cough)

Papercup (and food)

Artisan Roast

Avenue G

Riverhill (coffee is OK, good food)

Spitfire Espresso (great fry up)


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah now, that's a great list. When I had a shop the Janzoon from Artisan was my favourite guest coffee over 3 years and the lads from Lab popped by (complete with Triumph Spitfire) to check us out prior to them opening up themselves. Had forgotten they were there. Thanks so much. Brilliant start.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Also bakery47 for phenomenal food and coffee pop ups at the weekends.

Others mentioned on the 'Glasgow independent coffee' thing in my wallet. Can't speak to the quality of any of these but since they are in this publication I think you could probably do a lot worse:

All that is coffee

Glad cafe

McCune Smith

Siempre Bicycle Cafe

Veldt Deli (@jeebsy does this still exist?)

But otherwise I think jeebsy has covered everything worth visiting.

If the coffee map section is working you'll see I've added most of these.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the additions risky. All added/filed away for possible check out. I looked at the coffee map and nothing on it at all unfortunately. Any I manage to get to I'll post thoughts on Yelp probably sometime January.

Looks like staying around the University area is a good option?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

West end is a good place to be based, probably better than central if you're on the coffee trail.

McCune Smith is good. All That Is Coffee is decent too if you're in the area but maybe not worth a detour. Food in Glad Cafe is decent but coffee can be hit or miss.

No Way Back is great street food too and serve Dear Green but there's more emphasis on the food than the coffee. Babu Street Kitchen is a cracking Indian street food gaff. There's also Bo Kantina and Kimchi Cult just opened.

Glasgow rocks.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Jeebsy ... lot easy getting coffee options for Glasgow than it did last Christmas for Madrid Seems Glasgow does indeed rock. Looking forward to it!


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Last couple of times I've been down I've gone cafeZique has been good for breakfast.

Not far from jeebsy's stall either, and over prices scotch eggs.

Is dear green cafe a permanent thing or is that a temp/trial?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Delizique do a mean brekkie too. The DG thing was a ten week popup as far as i know, can't have long left


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Spitfire Espresso (great fry up)


Oh? Must try. Haven't been yet.

DG cafe finishes on the 3rd October.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

These are all great. One thing I also want to do is nick ideas for exterior/interior 'design', menu options, general layout, etc. so will study web sites if available and Streetview ahead of time and then cherry pick which ones most likely to offer best ideas.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Spitfire Espresso (great fry up)


They doing a full fry up these days? Their eggs were tops, I have to get in on this action!


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Great list. There's a few places I've not tried yet. Guess I need to persuade the family to go for more coffee trips!


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

So have tried Spitfire (great place/people), Artisan, Laboratorio Espresso, Wilson St Pantry, Charcoals Cafe, Ichiban, Oko Express, Paesano Pizza (walked out both times sick of waiting for table service!) Papercup Coffee (so busy, great breakfast). Spitfire and Papercup favourites for coffee and food. Wilson St for food only.

Now I need somewhere coffee/breakfast orientated for *Boxing Day and then Sunday*. Few places say on their tweets or web sites what their opening times are over Christmas, which is frustrating. Anyone know where's a good option. Am thinking Gordon St might be open?


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Gordon St have responded to a tweet and only open on the Sunday ... so dunno what I'll do Boxing Day!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Any luck?


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Yup, as it happens Riverhill Coffee was open. I popped in just after opening time but they said they were still waiting for the machine to warm up properly ... quite right too! So I went for a short wander to find a paper and came upon a place called Bills Restaurant which was serving breakfast. Great service, decent price, huge pot of tea ... so scrambled eggs, thick sliced toast and streaky bacon. Happy as Larry. Then popped back to Riverhill for coffee to get me kick started. Very pleasant morning despite pi**ing down non-stop.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

pi**ing down non-stop? Sure your in Glasgow?

Oh, forgot, we just don't notice it anymore!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Condyk said:


> So have tried Spitfire (great place/people), Artisan, Laboratorio Espresso, Wilson St Pantry, Charcoals Cafe, Ichiban, Oko Express, Paesano Pizza (walked out both times sick of waiting for table service!) Papercup Coffee (so busy, great breakfast). Spitfire and Papercup favourites for coffee and food. Wilson St for food only.
> 
> Now I need somewhere coffee/breakfast orientated for *Boxing Day and then Sunday*. Few places say on their tweets or web sites what their opening times are over Christmas, which is frustrating. Anyone know where's a good option. Am thinking Gordon St might be open?


Avenue Coffee... They are my favorite now







.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Went past Avenue the other day on the 6 bus to Papercup/Artisan and almost jumped off when I saw it. Then I forgot later in the day on my way back. Would have liked to have popped over there again but now run out of time. Am pretty sure they supply Spitfire tho' as a guy popped in there with a big box of beans while I was in and the box had Avenue printed on it. Will likely head to Gordon St for breakfast tomorrow before heading to airport. Great city, nice people, decent coffee/brunchie options. Could easily live up here.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Curious to hear about Gordon Street. Don't hear much about them.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have to say Gordon Street was rubbish ... hard to know where to start it was that bad, truly! Flat white way too hot, wrong size, bitter, lazy/slacker barista techniques, grumpy and mediocre service, scruffy, dirty tables, some meagre but decent bacon on a dry sliced bun breakfast. All about the cash. Very disappointing. All brand with no substance.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I put my Glasgow reviews up on Yelp: *click*

*
*

Really enjoyed the city and the people.


----------

